# Balanced XLR's vs. RCA Interconnects



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

Is there as much difference in sound quality between different brands of balanced XLR IC's as there allegedly is between different brands of RCA-terminated IC's???

Thoughts/opinions??

MikeSp


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

MikeSp said:


> Is there as much difference in sound quality between different brands of balanced XLR IC's as there allegedly is between different brands of RCA-terminated IC's???
> 
> Thoughts/opinions??
> 
> MikeSp


Well, let me say that the differences among XLR interconnects are probably similar to those among RCA interconnects. :innocent:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I would guess they would have the same issues. Good connectors, well soldered, etc would most likely sound better than something cheap.

Anything with a Neutrik end on it is likely to be good (you can usually see their name on the barrel or end of the female XLR).


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would have to agree with the above posts. I have only used RCA connectors and noticed only a slight differance in sound among using the cheapest of cheap to using cable with quality connections. I'm not one willing to spend hundreds of dollers on interconnects and though this topic has been debated several times i'm still in the camp that if your ears like the way they sound then that is what counts.:T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Unless you have ultra-golden ears and a $50k audio system, I wouldn’t worry so much about sound quality as the build quality of the cable and connectors. For XLRs, stick with Switchcraft or Neutrik.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Wayne, I forgot about Switchcraft -- they make great connectors as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you haven't already have a read here it explains the difference between the two.
But in answer to you question no there is no audible difference between the two unless you are running long distances it will just cost more.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess the difference depends on the cable types and connectors used in the cable construction. another factor to consider the equipments topology or design. the only difference I heared is the increase in gain at balance connection.


----------

